# Goals



## alisonz (Jan 28, 2011)

As we are losing all this weight I wondered if anyone had specific goals they are aiming for? Mine is to be able to get on the rides at Alton Towers.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 28, 2011)

My goal was to have dropped 3 kilo (7lb) before I see my consultant on the 4th Feb and then drop to 62 kilo 

So far to date I have lost 3.6 kilo (8lb) since Christmas a week early for my appointment


----------



## alisonz (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow well done you xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 28, 2011)

Good thread Alison 

Well Done Dizzy 

My goal is to loose 2 stone by this time next year so I can start looking for a nice mother of the bride outfit for my daughters wedding in June 2012.


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2011)

Well done Di...i made some goals but have forgotten them all memory is shocking at the moment, i know i want to lose weight so i can take some enjoyment out of playing in the field with my son and i dont puff out so quickly.


----------



## alisonz (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds good to me Steffi xx


----------



## alisonz (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice one Sheilagh my daughter is getting married next year too and I would like to be close if not at my target weight


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 29, 2011)

alisonz said:


> Nice one Sheilagh my daughter is getting married next year too and I would like to be close if not at my target weight



Hi Alison we will have to try and encourage each other along won't we. So we can be super slim mothers of the brides 

If I can manage to loose 2 stones by this time next year I will be really pleased probably wouldnt take me to my official target weight that is in all the books. But will take me to the target weight I think will be right for me.


----------



## alisonz (Jan 30, 2011)

We will indeed Sheilagh for my "target" weight I need to lose about 6 stone if I lose half that I will be happy, I don't want to aim too high then I can't be disappointed. I have booked a holiday for this summer and would like to have lost at least a stone by then (I'm almost halfway there) Lets go girl!


----------

